# New here waiting for treatment IVF Wales.. anyone else??



## maybe2015 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello! new here and looking for buddies. 

we were referred for treatment at IVF Wales back in October 2013 we had our initial consultation with the clinic and consultant in July and was told we would start treatment in November. I phoned a few weeks ago to check where we were and have been told we probably won’t start until March 2015 now   the delay is due to staffing issues and the consultant being off sick for three months. I'm not sure that we would have been told unless I had rang to check what was happening. 

Is anyone else here due for treatment soon/next year and in Cardiff?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Maybe

Welcome on board  

I have moved your post to the Wales board as you may get more replies there

That's a lot of ladies at the mo with delays in other clinics due to Christmas lab closures, I know every week drags when you are waiting to start

Good luck 

L x


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hiya maybe2015 we had our first round of icsi with ivf Wales and it took us a long time to get there. They lost our initial referral letter from the GP and the admin is a nightmare there. The staff are really lovely when you actually get to treatment. We are waiting for our second go now and we were told at treatment we would wait till my next period and then they would plan at the next one. Then we were told we have to wait six months and now we've been told 9 months. The worst part ofthe waiting for me was the seven weeks we had to wait from finding out our first round didn't wait until the follow up appointment. I needed some answers and there was nobody available for me to speak to. I think they underestimate how much we learn and understand about our treatment and they cloud over the details when it's the details we need to know. We can only enjoy Christmas and wait to get our letter for round two but I kind of wanted to get to the end of my two attempts this year as our journey has been quite long already then I could go into the new year knowing If this is for us or not. You don't always find out things unless you ring sadly but the nurses are lively when you get there at the end of the horrible wait. Good luck though chick. Xxx


----------

